# Stolen JD 6230 with Horst Snow Wing Mississauga



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Machine was stolen Sunday Afternoon in Streetsville/Mississauga


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

There is more video evidence but this gives you the idea.
If anyone knows the Guy please come forward!


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

wow stefan... that guy has balls! nice good look at him on camera... he knew where he was going, is that at your shop?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I hope you get that SOB!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That really sucks, one of my biggest worries is getting stuff stolen. Kind of hard ot secure stuff in your yard it's very open to the public. Just so you know you can get different keys made up that aren't the same as every other JD tractor.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

WOW!

Send that clip to City TV along with a video or picture of the tractor setup and ask them to put it on the 6 oclock news. Maybe worth a try?

Pretty good resolution camera you have. Someone will recognize him.


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

snowplowchick;1232303 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Send that clip to City TV along with a video or picture of the tractor setup and ask them to put it on the 6 oclock news. Maybe worth a try?
> 
> Pretty good resolution camera you have. Someone will recognize him.


Great idea! id send it to every news ctv and city and global just to get it out there especially with that great shot of him walking around


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree with sending it to the news in hopes someone recognizes him. This is one of the best security cameras I've ever seen but still doesn't show his face clearly. Also, a perfect photo of him smiling for a camera is only good if you or someone willing to narc on him recognizes it. Unfortunately. 

Does anyone know how much Lowjack costs? I've always thought it would be a great sport to show up at these peoples yards and take back what they stole plus whatever else they had there. What would they do? Call the cops? 

Invention of the year would be in cab motion sensor/gps tracker that pages your cell phone when triggered. I have been fortunate enough to not have anything stolen other than stereos but have showed up to several machines with open windows, siphoned fuel, wide open throttles, turned on radios and other things that let me know someone has been in there. It'd be wonderful to roll in when they are there... my justice system would work substantially better than Ontario's.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1232343 said:


> I agree with sending it to the news in hopes someone recognizes him. This is one of the best security cameras I've ever seen but still doesn't show his face clearly. Also, a perfect photo of him smiling for a camera is only good if you or someone willing to narc on him recognizes it. Unfortunately.
> 
> Does anyone know how much Lowjack costs? I've always thought it would be a great sport to show up at these peoples yards and take back what they stole plus whatever else they had there. What would they do? Call the cops?
> 
> Invention of the year would be in cab motion sensor/gps tracker that pages your cell phone when triggered. I have been fortunate enough to not have anything stolen other than stereos but have showed up to several machines with open windows, siphoned fuel, wide open throttles, turned on radios and other things that let me know someone has been in there. It'd be wonderful to roll in when they are there... my justice system would work substantially better than Ontario's.


I would be in jail if I showed up when they were driving out. Without a doubt.

Do JD tractors have universal keys? Good luck with it, hope the A hole is caught and it's back to normal before the next storm.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

That f-in sucks.

Knock on wood I have not had anything disappear except for radios and such. Iv'e ofter thought of setting one of my IR trail cameras up around my onsite snow stuff.

There are people with the skill sets to optimize that footage.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

Also, now is the time to print out a colour picture of the tractor and put it on the hydro poles in your area(like at stop lights) about it being stolen.

Also, you should take a photo of the unit to businesses nearby your shop and ask if they saw it yesterday or if they might have footage of that time you see him in your yard. The guy didn't walk there himself, he was dropped off.

I hate to say it but it is probably already headed to Quebec(don't get mad Neige! lol) or elsewhere to get re-VIN'd.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

PlatinumService;1232283 said:


> wow stefan... that guy has balls! nice good look at him on camera... he knew where he was going, is that at your shop?


Yes it is!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

snowplowchick;1232303 said:


> WOW!
> 
> Send that clip to City TV along with a video or picture of the tractor setup and ask them to put it on the 6 oclock news. Maybe worth a try?
> 
> Pretty good resolution camera you have. Someone will recognize him.


Just did! Thanks!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Should have a new machine by Friday if everything works out.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I would forgo sending it to TV stations and go right to Craig's List or Kijiji. Make a listing that grabs people's attention...like "THIEF CAUGHT ON VIDEO, DO YOU KNOW HIM? REWARD OFFERED!" Then ask people to forward the link to other people.

I bet you'll get a lot of responses.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

musclecarboy;1232386 said:


> I would be in jail if I showed up when they were driving out. Without a doubt.
> 
> Do JD tractors have universal keys? Good luck with it, hope the A hole is caught and it's back to normal before the next storm.


I have a customer who's doorbell is a video link to his cellphone, I rang it once and he answered from Antigua... it's amazing what you can get.

Hope it works out for you Steffan... what a pain. Is that a snow cloud over Mississauga finally...JK

Love to see the guy caught.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

R.G.PEEL;1232343 said:


> I agree with sending it to the news in hopes someone recognizes him. This is one of the best security cameras I've ever seen but still doesn't show his face clearly. Also, a perfect photo of him smiling for a camera is only good if you or someone willing to narc on him recognizes it. Unfortunately.
> 
> Does anyone know how much Lowjack costs? I've always thought it would be a great sport to show up at these peoples yards and take back what they stole plus whatever else they had there. What would they do? Call the cops?
> 
> Invention of the year would be in cab motion sensor/gps tracker that pages your cell phone when triggered. I have been fortunate enough to not have anything stolen other than stereos but have showed up to several machines with open windows, siphoned fuel, wide open throttles, turned on radios and other things that let me know someone has been in there. It'd be wonderful to roll in when they are there... my justice system would work substantially better than Ontario's.


Lo jack or boomerang isnt much of a help. Someone wants your stuff they will get it. By the time you roll out of bed hop in your truck wait for the glow plugs to cycle its gone.

Friend had 2 backhoes stolen 2 years ago not far from cedars shop. They had a tacking system on it but it led them to the snowbank with the system hooked up to a battery.

You also never know what these thieves have on them. What are your mean words and a baseball bat going to do against a gun?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1232458 said:


> Should have a new machine by Friday if everything works out.


Wow that's crazy! If my tractors not in the shop sleeping I'm not sleeping...

Hope u had a full insurance policy on it!


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

dont know if it will help but here ya go.

about the biggest 4x4 site out there on the internet. i gave you a little help.

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=954700


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

sweetk30;1232594 said:


> dont know if it will help but here ya go.
> 
> about the biggest 4x4 site out there on the internet. i gave you a little help.
> 
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=954700


Thx!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Triple L;1232589 said:


> Wow that's crazy! If my tractors not in the shop sleeping I'm not sleeping...
> 
> Hope u had a full insurance policy on it!


Why would someone in the right mind not put insurance on a machine like that?

Unfortunately I don't have room to park 20 vehicles indoor but sure would love it! I hate the place I'm in....time to get out of there.

If the machine get's recovered I guess I own 2 of them


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?A...26AN3Loyhi9FyQaaUj/d0vylBgdSAv&wmid=259190202


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1232615 said:


> Why would someone in the right mind not put insurance on a machine like that?
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have room to park 20 vehicles indoor but sure would love it! I hate the place I'm in....time to get out of there.
> 
> If the machine get's recovered I guess I own 2 of them


And a divorce soon after.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1232730 said:


> And a divorce soon after.


She already knows  
Nice way of sniking one in!


----------



## Mikemat31 (Jan 6, 2011)

go to craigslist ans sites like it post an ad that you are looking for a tractor like the one you had try to be very specific. If you have any people that contact you take meet with them and if its yours you have the person hope it help


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

That really sucks.. I know the feeling of having something stolen.

Had a bobcat taken of a construction site over a weekend years back. All I can say is tracking pays for its self with one use. We were able to get out machine back by Monday afternoon when it was taken sometime after a saturday morning.

Hope you find the machine and the a-hole that took it.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

My cousin bought a new Bobcat a few years back.....paid cash and was supposed to get insurance the following day.....it was stolen that same nite. Zero miles on it So he writes it off and moves on. 3 years later the cops bust a drug house and low and behold in the garage is the bobcat....brand new never used. He came and claimed it and put it to work....felt like Christmas for him....never know


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Grassman09;1232572 said:


> Lo jack or boomerang isnt much of a help. Someone wants your stuff they will get it. By the time you roll out of bed hop in your truck wait for the glow plugs to cycle its gone.
> 
> Friend had 2 backhoes stolen 2 years ago not far from cedars shop. They had a tacking system on it but it led them to the snowbank with the system hooked up to a battery.
> 
> You also never know what these thieves have on them. What are your mean words and a baseball bat going to do against a gun?


Yeah Get LOJACK. My brother is there head accountant at there headquarters in a suburb outside Boston. They make a great product.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

sweetk30;1232594 said:


> dont know if it will help but here ya go.
> 
> about the biggest 4x4 site out there on the internet. i gave you a little help.
> 
> http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=954700


Off subject but I noticed the raptors owners on there, you own one?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a big machine, not just putting that behind a pickup. Any ex employees lately?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont take offense to this but is there a chance it was repossessed?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Grassman09;1232572 said:


> Lo jack or boomerang isnt much of a help. Someone wants your stuff they will get it. By the time you roll out of bed hop in your truck wait for the glow plugs to cycle its gone.
> 
> Friend had 2 backhoes stolen 2 years ago not far from cedars shop. They had a tacking system on it but it led them to the snowbank with the system hooked up to a battery.
> 
> You also never know what these thieves have on them. What are your mean words and a baseball bat going to do against a gun?


It worked for us.. You can't assume everyone is a pro and going to take time to find a tracking unit to remove it. I'd somewhat blame the installer in the case you talk about. a good install should be hell a hard to find/get at/remove.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

R.G.PEEL;1232343 said:


> I agree with sending it to the news in hopes someone recognizes him. This is one of the best security cameras I've ever seen but still doesn't show his face clearly. Also, a perfect photo of him smiling for a camera is only good if you or someone willing to narc on him recognizes it. Unfortunately.
> 
> Does anyone know how much Lowjack costs? I've always thought it would be a great sport to show up at these peoples yards and take back what they stole plus whatever else they had there. What would they do? Call the cops?
> 
> Invention of the year would be in cab motion sensor/gps tracker that pages your cell phone when triggered. I have been fortunate enough to not have anything stolen other than stereos but have showed up to several machines with open windows, siphoned fuel, wide open throttles, turned on radios and other things that let me know someone has been in there. It'd be wonderful to roll in when they are there... my justice system would work substantially better than Ontario's.


As for Boomerang/lowjack they work with the cops when locating, So sadly cops would be there first..

Now the second part.. Most active tracking systems, allow you to put a depature notice with adjustable distance. They can also hook into alarms/alerts for when a door is open or many other things. email alerts or cell alerts. The technology is easy to get just how much does one want to spend.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

NBI Lawn;1233374 said:


> Dont take offense to this but is there a chance it was repossessed?


LOL! That's why the dealer get's me another one by Friday!
1st question at the police station!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1233374 said:


> Dont take offense to this but is there a chance it was repossessed?


Why would he take offense. Lol. The funny part is the other contractor beside him has 12 new Masseys sitting there of similiar size and they stole the lonely Deere. The thief is smarter then we first thought.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1233451 said:


> Why would he take offense. Lol. The funny part is the other contractor beside him has 12 new Masseys sitting there of similiar size and they stole the lonely Deere. The thief is smarter then we first thought.


Wow, that's rubbing salt in the wound


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;1233490 said:


> Wow, that's rubbing salt in the wound


Trying to make light of the situation Stephan will see the humour in it. I doubt they ever find the tractor its most likey in Quebec by now. I hate thieves all they do is inconvenience hard working people. If no one would buy stolen property no one would steal anything.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Camden;1233490 said:


> Wow, that's rubbing salt in the wound


Well we all know how Dave likes to rub things 

Sucks to hear this news. Hoping they catch the thug and that you get your property back Cedar.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Grassman09;1232572 said:


> Lo jack or boomerang isnt much of a help. Someone wants your stuff they will get it. By the time you roll out of bed hop in your truck wait for the glow plugs to cycle its gone.
> 
> Friend had 2 backhoes stolen 2 years ago not far from cedars shop. They had a tacking system on it but it led them to the snowbank with the system hooked up to a battery.
> 
> You also never know what these thieves have on them. *What are your mean words and a baseball bat going to do against a gun?*


Probably not a whole lot. That's why you don't take a knife to a gunfight. Or a baseball bat for that matter. That's why I carry my own firepower.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1233451 said:


> Why would he take offense. Lol. The funny part is the other contractor beside him has 12 new Masseys sitting there of similiar size and they stole the lonely Deere. The thief is smarter then we first thought.


:laughing::laughing: thought the same thing! But his are in a fenced in lot now! And he has GPS on them. And storm blades


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

qualitycut;1233343 said:


> Off subject but I noticed the raptors owners on there, you own one?


? ? ? dont understand


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quick and easy tip, put a master kill switch on the machine in a unique location. We have one on our loader, every night after plowing its killed. With out the switch turned on there is no power to start the machine. Quick, simple and cheap.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

JD Dave;1232302 said:


> Just so you know you can get different keys made up that aren't the same as every other JD tractor.


At the dealer or where? Very interested. More info please.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Kill switch is a thought too.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JD Dave;1233451 said:


> Why would he take offense. Lol. The funny part is the other contractor beside him has 12 new Masseys sitting there of similiar size and they stole the lonely Deere. The thief is smarter then we first thought.


Ya never know how people will react when you are essentially insulting their financial situation. Just seems SO ballsy to do that and in the video he it looks like he walks up to it and then walks away...going to check the VIN and then verifying. Come on I watch "Operation Repo" HAHA


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

My Father In Law is a mechanic. On all his cars if you didn't push in the cig lighter his car wouldn't start. It would turn over and over but never fire. With a master kill switch they know there is something you have done and they might start looking.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1233359 said:


> That's a big machine, not just putting that behind a pickup. Any ex employees lately?


If you look at the video you can see he is driving it ..... no need to put it behind anything, truck or otherwise.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

mikegooseman;1233854 said:


> If you look at the video you can see he is driving it ..... no need to put it behind anything, truck or otherwise.


Ya ok, but he didn't drive it down the freeway


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

cet;1233841 said:
 

> My Father In Law is a mechanic. On all his cars if you didn't push in the cig lighter his car wouldn't start. It would turn over and over but never fire. With a master kill switch they know there is something you have done and they might start looking.


Most theifs are in and out. If they cant get it the first time they will leave. I can not see a theif standing there troubleshooting why the damn thing wont start. If they do then they will have probably made enough noise and racket to tip someone or something else off. The switch is a very quick and cost effective fix, maybe a bandaid to the problem but effective.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

bsharp704;1233863 said:


> Most theifs are in and out. If they cant get it the first time they will leave. I can not see a theif standing there troubleshooting why the damn thing wont start. If they do then they will have probably made enough noise and racket to tip someone or something else off. The switch is a very quick and cost effective fix, maybe a bandaid to the problem but effective.


I agree fully. This guy looks like he was alone. You would think there would be a few of them in case they got caught.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

yep Deere keys are pretty universal tho not one key will start every thing the key for my old Gator would start it our X427 and then my grandparents old 400 series I think it was a 425 but that same key wont start our new 2305. my uncle used to drive semi for a dealer and had all sorts of keys that would start them


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1233858 said:


> Ya ok, but he didn't drive it down the freeway


Or any other road for that matter. He probably drove it around the corner to a waiting trailer.

Is it possible to find other cameras from around town? Go to gas stations and see if any of their cameras face the road. Maybe you can catch a glimps at what pulled it away. It has been a few days so who knows if they save old video surveillance footage.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Used to work at a cement truck factory. I was amazed by how the savy south of the border workers could get any truck going no matter the key setup just by wiggeling different keys in the ignition.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

cet;1233841 said:


> My Father In Law is a mechanic. On all his cars if you didn't push in the cig lighter his car wouldn't start. It would turn over and over but never fire. With a master kill switch they know there is something you have done and they might start looking.


How does he light his smokes? Turn on his wipers? lol


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

loudcav;1233876 said:


> yep Deere keys are pretty universal tho not one key will start every thing the key for my old Gator would start it our X427 and then my grandparents old 400 series I think it was a 425 but that same key wont start our new 2305. my uncle used to drive semi for a dealer and had all sorts of keys that would start them


Yeah I worked at a Deere dealer in high school, and to this day I still have a full set of keys. Probably about 10 different ones and at the time I could start practically anything that said Deere. I'm sure some of the newer series have newer keys, but I can still proably start 90% of Deere stuff.

I remember standing in the hallway one day at school waiting for something and out of boredom discovered one of the JD keys i had would open the breaker panel in the science hallway. About once or twice a week, for months, I would turn off about half of the power to all the science classrooms on my way back from lunch. Never the lights, just the receptacles. I never did get caught, and they finally replaced the lock on the panel, spoiling all my fun...


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Cedar Grounds;1233814 said:


> Kill switch is a thought too.


Inexpensive, and handy. We have them in the trucks, because the day I need them, is when they would go missing.

If they jimmy the column, they will crank over but never start.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Equipment thefts are on the rise. My local dealersip got hit big time last spring, theives spent all night in the shop loading up equipment into trucks. They got cought. Another local dealership got a tractor similiar to yours stolen. They had pics of the tractor being loaded onto a semi. JD equipment is well known and thiefs target that brand as everyone knows they have a high value and a easy sell. Kill switches are a good idea and easy to do.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I watched some more videos from neighbors! The Guy was lurking around for 1 hour while they shoveled snow, once they where done he went to the tractor and warmed it up and drove off. All in brought daylight!


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

When you park your tractor you could leave the pto on or on mine you engage the cruise contol lever so the tractor won't start. If they couldn't figure it out right away they might walk away.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Random thought here...I'd imagine with that pusher its overwidth on a trailer...I wonder if anyone was issued tickets for that during your particular time frame?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Kill switch is a good idea, pull the ignition fuse is another. Can't see them carrying fuses but they are getting savy.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Blade is ready just waiting on a tractor now....coming from Quebec! They must pass each other on the 401 :laughing:


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

going with the exect same setup?


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1233858 said:


> Ya OK, but he didn't't drive it down the freeway


never know.... anything is possible ! we all have our opinions. And just an fyi... if it was the repo man, when they are on private property and they are there to serve a warrant , they have their badge and the warrant out for people to see... ( a friend of mine works for Kay Bailiff ) we are all just trying to help, I am not trying to argue .


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Lugnut;1233991 said:


> Random thought here...I'd imagine with that pusher its overwidth on a trailer...I wonder if anyone was issued tickets for that during your particular time frame?


very good point... this is why I think it was driven and went close by, not towed. (wide pusher) The last thing this guy would want is to encounter the police for anything..JMO


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Cedar Grounds;1233967 said:


> I watched some more videos from neighbors! The Guy was lurking around for 1 hour while they shoveled snow, once they where done he went to the tractor and warmed it up and drove off. All in brought daylight!


He had the balls to let it warm up? not just start and go?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1233878 said:


> Or any other road for that matter. He probably drove it around the corner to a waiting trailer.
> 
> .


We drive tractors all over the place and all of our tractors have 12ft wide plus blades. Alot of our tractors have duals and we've never been bothered with over width. Also an expierenced thief already has the wide load permits in place. Could be the reason why he stole it in the daylight. Quebec and Ontario Police don't share very much info with each other so stolen vehicles generally go there. Years ago a farmer near us has his 1 month old 4955 stolen with a 15ft land lever on the back. The tractor also had duals on it, you could tell they drove it down the road to a waiting float and loaded it as the tire marks disappeared. There are 2 kind of crooks, professional and hobbiest.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Bruce'sEx;1234105 said:


> He had the balls to let it warm up? not just start and go?


There is no law against starting someone's tractor, he probably started it up to see if anyone noticed.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the kill switch is a good idea, but i had to drive a different loader one night, never been in it in my life and knew there was no battery power and i am no mechanic and it was 2am, but i found it in the battery compartment after checking other places and was running in minutes, find a good place to put it.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

PlatinumService;1234038 said:


> going with the exect same setup?


Will do, works for us...No need for the 6430 and additional $$$ for it. Pushes the same amount of snow for what we get.
I was thinking of getting a 5series as second machine for next winter but won't do it. Price is not much less I rather have interchangeability between machines.
Right now I do not need extra PTO power, 75HP blower still moves a lot of snow if needed


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1234035 said:


> Blade is ready just waiting on a tractor now....coming from Quebec! They must pass each other on the 401 :laughing:


Last time I checked Quebec is East no West. Unless you are getting one of them Junk team storm blades. 

Kinda shows that cops don't really bother or look out for equipment on the move. I passed two cops even had one right behind me wanting to make a right turn like I was today. Didn't fizz on him never gave me a second look, just passed me as I was only going 40.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Tractor is coming from Quebec not the blade....


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i was at a guys house when he starts telling me he just got out of jail, i was like who is my buddy hooking me up with, i was ready to kick his ass,

so he then tells me the story, the cops were in his trees staking him out, as he went to his back lot, he was scrapping cars at the time, they repelled downfrom the trees and busted him swat commando style,

i only got 1/2 the story from him, and i got the real story from my friend, they were replacing water lines a couple miles down the road, they had a bobcat and a huge payloader he took them both and seeing his lot was not able to be seen from the road he figured he was golden.well a helicopter seen them and busted him , he was so non chalant about it like it was no big deal. some ******* people need their hands cut off imo


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1234638 said:


> Tractor is coming from Quebec not the blade....


Right I get it now. Your old one and your new one will pass each other.. Duh me..:laughing:


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1234918 said:


> Right I get it now. Your old one and your new one will pass each other.. Duh me..:laughing:


Took you long enough!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1234928 said:


> Took you long enough!


It's cold and I had to go out and plow drifts and salt early this am.. Cut me some slack.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

My NH has a funky neutral switch whereas it has to be in the perfect spot to get it started...even worse when it's cold. My partner has been on my back to fix it because he and the other landscape idoits can't get it started (it's primarily used as a forklift at my shop for wood skids). Unless you know how to bypass the switch you will never get it started. Some days it takes me 30-60 seconds and I drive it almost daily.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Section out of the JD Manual....guess they know they have a security issue.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe I missed this suggestion somewhere in this thread, if so, I apologize. Have John Deere flag the serial number as stolen on their system. I had a Cat skidsteer stolen last year and did this with Cat. Almost a year later someone called a Cat dealer lookin for parts and the police were notified and seized it.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

My friend has this thing that he puts on his show dog. If the dog goes more than twenty miles an hour he gets an alert on his cell phone.Then he goes on the computer and it shows exactly where his dog is like a gps. It"s about the size of a dog tag and runs on a battery so there would be no wires to hook up and you should be able to put it in any machine. I know he doesn"t like to spend money so I'm sure it"s not to costly. I think he said it was like $15.00 a month.The thing works good. I have been with him when he forgot to turn it off and as soon as we get on the road his wife calls from work to ask him if he has the dog.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Brad3403;1247339 said:


> Maybe I missed this suggestion somewhere in this thread, if so, I apologize. Have John Deere flag the serial number as stolen on their system. I had a Cat skidsteer stolen last year and did this with Cat. Almost a year later someone called a Cat dealer lookin for parts and the police were notified and seized it.


That has been done already.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

quigleysiding;1247347 said:


> My friend has this thing that he puts on his show dog. If the dog goes more than twenty miles an hour he gets an alert on his cell phone.Then he goes on the computer and it shows exactly where his dog is like a gps. It"s about the size of a dog tag and runs on a battery so there would be no wires to hook up and you should be able to put it in any machine. I know he doesn"t like to spend money so I'm sure it"s not to costly. I think he said it was like $15.00 a month.The thing works good. I have been with him when he forgot to turn it off and as soon as we get on the road his wife calls from work to ask him if he has the dog.


Many systems like that are out there that tell you the vehicle is moving or stolen but not one that will prevent the theft. All GPS trackers can be disabled or removed and u usually find them in the ditch. I figure pros at work not the little crook trying to make a buck. They know what they do and how much time they have to do what they need to do until a flag goes up.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

It sucks that this happened to you. Maybe some one saw it posted on here and targeted you. People do give out a lot of info on this site and any one can veiw it. Hopefully you can recover it and put it back to work.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JpLawn;1247392 said:


> It sucks that this happened to you. Maybe some one saw it posted on here and targeted you. People do give out a lot of info on this site and any one can view it.


Not denying that fact!
This is why I posted it everywhere so owners are aware and alert to protect what they own.
You buy a 75000$ car you get an alarm system, chip key, etc.....You buy a 75000$ tractor you get a unprotected piece of heavy equipment. As a 1st time owner I wasn't quiet aware of all of that! I'm now!
I partially blame myself for the theft!


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

JpLawn;1247392 said:


> It sucks that this happened to you. Maybe some one saw it posted on here and targeted you. People do give out a lot of info on this site and any one can veiw it. Hopefully you can recover it and put it back to work.


VERY true. off topic but a good friend of mine asked advice on an account on here. things got heated and the name of the business came up. NEXT day they called him because someone on here went to there main office and ratted him out... needless to say they let him go... we see the guy all the time plowing it now.... YA NEVER KNOW

ps I HOPE TO HELL YOU GET IT BACK. me and my dad had a komatsu loader backhoe stolen a few years back... lucky for us we tracked the wheel tracks down a few roads and found it... some jackass got there truck stuck in the snow down a hill, pulled it out with our machine, got our machine stuck and left it. i HATE jerk offs like that


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

getsum;1247494 said:


> ... lucky for us we tracked the wheel tracks down a few roads and found it... some jackass got there truck stuck in the snow down a hill, pulled it out with our machine, got our machine stuck and left it. i HATE jerk offs like that


They waited for Super bowl weekend and a day with no snow on the roads to track! Don't think that was a coincident!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds like it had been planed for a while. They waited for the rite time to pull it off. karmas a *****. They will get there's.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Cedar Grounds;1247517 said:


> They waited for Super bowl weekend and a day with no snow on the roads to track! Don't think that was a coincident!


daaayum. ya that sux! its almost like there either professionals, or planned it for a wile.. god that sux man. wish you the best!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

getsum;1247494 said:


> VERY true. off topic but a good friend of mine asked advice on an account on here. things got heated and the name of the business came up. *NEXT day they called him because someone on here went to there main office and ratted him out... needless to say they let him go... we see the guy all the time plowing it now*.... YA NEVER KNOW
> 
> ps I HOPE TO HELL YOU GET IT BACK. me and my dad had a komatsu loader backhoe stolen a few years back... lucky for us we tracked the wheel tracks down a few roads and found it... some jackass got there truck stuck in the snow down a hill, pulled it out with our machine, got our machine stuck and left it. i HATE jerk offs like that


Who did that? He should seriously be banned from PS.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1247824 said:


> Who did that? He should seriously be banned from PS.


Not a clue. No name on the trucks. no one ever owned up. my buddy got thretened with a lawsuit over it. he had to delete his plow site account etc etc. sad really. Hey its the world we live in i guess. :realmad:


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Will be meeting with a Guy to look at a tractor hiding in a storage unit......


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

And the plot thickens!!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1256070 said:


> Will be meeting with a Guy to look at a tractor hiding in a storage unit......


Reeeeeaaaaalllly, maybe ask the local PD to be near by when you look at it. Could get out of hand fast if it is actually yours.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Watch it will be a Case, usually the too good to be true scenarios are


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't wait to hear how that turns out! Obviously you can't go alone and you need to tell people where you'll be. If they're willing to steal something of that magnitude they're probably willing to do other things as well.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

more info please. Did a cop call and ask you to ID it? or did someone offer you a 'hot' deal on a tractor they have in a storage unit? If its the latter which is unlikely, and it is actually youts, which is even more unlikely, take them to lunch to 'discuss price'. Then post adress on here. We all have deere keys


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

If I walked in there and it was my tractor I don't think i could contain myself.:realmad:


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

..................


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

good luck with it , did ya get your new one yet?????????


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

R.G.PEEL;1256095 said:


> more info please. Did a cop call and ask you to ID it? or did someone offer you a 'hot' deal on a tractor they have in a storage unit? If its the latter which is unlikely, and it is actually youts, which is even more unlikely, take them to lunch to 'discuss price'. Then post adress on here. We all have deere keys


But if its in a storage unit the person that repo's it for cedar will be charged with theft lol


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

Good luck hope all works out judging by that video he is a cocky son of a bit** or may be on some illicit drugs


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

was a 7230 with a Machinability blade.....but at least people look around


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1256384 said:


> was a 7230 with a Machinability blade.....but at least people look around


Better yet. Sould have claimed it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Cedar Grounds;1256384 said:


> was a 7230 with a Machinability blade.....but at least people look around


was it "on sale"


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Triple L;1256411 said:


> was it "on sale"


nope, looked like a repair yard.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1256420 said:


> nope, looked like a repair yard.


Thats where they bondo the serial numbers and stuff like that before they get shipped out. I wonder how they ship them over here from Germany and how they get shipped to Montreal.


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

*was this your stolen tractor and plow?*


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

farmboy52787;1278140 said:


>


Nice try but not mine....

A competitor also had a machine stolen shortly after mine and his got recovered:realmad:

Cops are still at Tim's for coffee since insurance is waiting on the report.....


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

farmboy52787;1278140 said:


>


What the heck was that all about? Disgruntled employee or something?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

BillyRgn;1278196 said:


> What the heck was that all about? Disgruntled employee or something?


Wow, I'd like to hear the story on that one!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

By the sounds of it the insurance cheque is in the mail......file closed.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

that sucks, you ever get it back yet? cant hide something that big for very long


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Nope...gone for good....Africa I have been told.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1284321 said:


> Nope...gone for good....Africa I have been told.


Hmm I wonder if they sent the blade to Africa also.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

You seem to be ripped off every year.
Time to move or what?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Bajak;1284346 said:


> You seem to be ripped off every year.
> Time to move or what?


Couldn't agree more! Working on it!
Place is also getting to small.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Cedar Grounds;1284379 said:


> Couldn't agree more! Working on it!
> Place is also getting to small.


No worries brother
It's a big wide world out here.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Keep your eyes open on your equipment today!
Super bowl weekend a year ago when my machine was stolen!
Seen 2 Guys lurking around yesterday again....


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Time to hang out at the shop today with your two friends Smith&Wesson and watch the game and work on equipment


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1440465 said:


> Time to hang out at the shop today with your two friends Smith&Wesson and watch the game and work on equipment


Around here we'd go to jail if we did that. Thanks for the heads up Stefan.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1440470 said:


> Around here we'd go to jail if we did that. Thanks for the heads up Stefan.


You'd go to jail for what? Having a gun on your own property?!?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;1440502 said:


> You'd go to jail for what? Having a gun on your own property?!?


Where Stefan parks his equipment, I can pretty much gauruntee he will go to jail if he walked outside with a gun and threatened someone. Not saying it's right but he's in a very public area. If he shot them, I don't know what would happen but it would involve jail. I don't even know anyone that owns a hand gun. I'm sure there are a few around but not to my knowledge. Guns just aren't a big thing here like they're are in the US. A tractor is parked outside, if someone enters your building the laws might be different but I don't think shooting someone is the answer. I guess that's a whole thread on it's own though. Entering my house where my family lives is another story.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Well....I own more guns and rifles as I care for!
Some would make a pretty big hole in a body.....

Rather take everything before I shoot someone because of theft or trespassing.

S&W 357 Magnum would serve well


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

CGM Inc.;1440523 said:


> Well....I own more guns and rifles as I care for!
> Some would make a pretty big hole in a body.....
> 
> Rather take everything before I shoot someone because of theft or trespassing.
> ...


I'd like to see the look on their face if you walked out holding one though.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1440531 said:


> I'd like to see the look on their face if you walked out holding one though.


a little intimidating 
But based on our laws even just taking a concealed weapon there is illegal!
That little thing to the left is my S&W 357 Magnum beside a GLOCK.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

And all they're good for here is target sahooting at approved ranges. There's rifles and shotguns everywhere but they're for animals, not people. As much as I'd love to find someone stealing from me and feed them a beatdown, shooting them is stupid. I like NOT being in jail. That S and W is nice though as a toy and a "if you go near my kids" piece cedar.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It's a thief..... just put the empty gun in his hand and tell the nice officer that he was stealing it and shot himself in the foot...twice.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

So if I move to Canada I can't bring guns? Screw that, time for a new retirement plan.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1440520 said:


> Where Stefan parks his equipment, I can pretty much gauruntee he will go to jail if he walked outside with a gun and threatened someone. Not saying it's right but he's in a very public area. If he shot them, I don't know what would happen but it would involve jail. I don't even know anyone that owns a hand gun. I'm sure there are a few around but not to my knowledge. *Guns just aren't a big thing here like **they're are in the US.* A tractor is parked outside, if someone enters your building the laws might be different but I don't think shooting someone is the answer. I guess that's a whole thread on it's own though. Entering my house where my family lives is another story.


It is Amazing...Across the river in Windsor there are only a Few Gun Crimes a YEAR....In Detroit...There are gun crimes on the HOUR........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Matson Snow;1440789 said:


> It is Amazing...Across the river in Windsor there are only a Few Gun Crimes a YEAR....In Detroit...There are gun crimes on the HOUR........


Canada has more guns per capita than the US. We're just more polite.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I wouldn't shoot someone for trying to steal something but the gun would be handy to get them on the ground and wait for the cops to come. Otherwise 2 85lbs German Shepherds would work tooThumbs Up But step foot in My house and I will shoot you if the dogs don't turn you into a chew toy first


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

IMAGE;1440788 said:


> So if I move to Canada I can't bring guns? Screw that, time for a new retirement plan.


Silly American. If you move to Canada you will not NEED a gun. Isn't that better than having one and needing it?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1440798 said:


> Canada has more guns per capita than the US. We're just more polite.


Is this true.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I just seen a 6430 going down the service road....


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

CGM Inc.;1440523 said:


> Well....I own more guns and rifles as I care for!
> Some would make a pretty big hole in a body.....
> 
> Rather take everything before I shoot someone because of theft or trespassing.
> ...


Mr Dirty Stefan


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1441006 said:


> Is this true.


Can't remember where I read or heard it but it's been in my head for along time. Something about factoring in long guns and the difference in population.

On edit: I believe the statistic refers to rifles.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

R.G.PEEL;1440848 said:


> Silly American. If you move to Canada you will not NEED a gun. Isn't that better than having one and needing it?


Absolutely not.

Interesting stats on the gun ownership.

BTW, your welcome for getting rid of the British for you. lol


----------



## teamgreendude (Aug 23, 2008)

CGM Inc.;1440523 said:


> Well....I own more guns and rifles as I care for!
> Some would make a pretty big hole in a body.....
> 
> Rather take everything before I shoot someone because of theft or trespassing.
> ...


I noticed in the video comment someone left some rather mean and very suspicious comments. Have you looked at that guy yet?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

teamgreendude;1441193 said:


> I noticed in the video comment someone left some rather mean and very suspicious comments. Have you looked at that guy yet?


For me the case is closed, seen the comments but you always will have that IMO.
Only bad employers out there no bad employees. :laughing:


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

dfd9;1441179 said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Interesting stats on the gun ownership.
> 
> ...


----------

